# Blackworms in planted tank soil? Good or bad?



## WTHreleased (Feb 1, 2021)

I was thinking of adding blackworms to my aquaruim soil, thinking it would be beneficial for breaking down detritus and be good food for my kuhli loaches. I just want to make sure they won't hurt my tank. I appreciate any feedback. Thank you.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I don’t think they will do harm but they add more to the detritus. They eat stuff in the substrate and poop on top of the substrate. It’s their posterior that sticks out of the substrate.


----------



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

I had blackworms in my tank at one point, and liked having them. They didn't cause any problems for me. (I had to move and couldn't take the tank, so I don't have them now.)

Some people don't like to see little worm tails sticking out of the substrate and wiggling around. Personally, I liked watching them. If your kuli loaches hunt them, the worms may stay underneath out of sight. That happened in my tank after I added fish.

Some people don't like seeing the dirt piled up like little ant hills. Or maybe it's worm poop--I couldn't easily tell the difference, but it certainly looked different than the gravel that was on the surface before I added the worms. It didn't bother me, but I don't know about you.


----------

